# P0101 Code



## Omer611 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello, new here, I don't have a Nissan, but my dad has a 2014 Sentra with about 17K miles, and he was telling me that his check engine light came on and was giving a p0101 code. I looked it up and the possible cause is a faulty MAF sensor? The car is fairly new with low miles, so can the sensor go bad this early? Any suggestions on what I can do myself? Sorry I'm not too familiar with Nissans.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's uncommon for the MAF to go bad with the real low miles on the car. A more probable cause would be an insecure harness connector. Try resetting the fault code and see if it comes back again.

You can try cleaning the MAF. Use only ELECTRICAL CONTACT CLEANER or a cleaner specifically made for MAF hot wire cleaning. This is the only thing you should use to clean your MAF. No windex, no carb cleaner, no brake cleaner, no rubbing alcohol, and no Q-Tips.


----------

